# HF Predator 3500 Connection to Transfer Switch



## Tom Burgher (Aug 27, 2019)

Purchased HF Predator 3500 to be prepared for California power outages during wild fires. It was quieter, more power output, and less expensive than Honda or Yamaha brands. First thought was simply to run extension cords to refrigerators to preserve food but they are in different location in the home and one is a Subzero Semi-built in that is difficult to move. Also, want to power TV and computer for communications. Therefore, seek to have a licensed electrician install a transfer switch. Internet research is generally negative on this for 120V portable generators and transfer equipment is limited. However, I can see no reason why installation of a 6-circuit indoor transfer switch to power 6-preselected circuits in the house (e.g. Reliance Controls 20216A) coupled with a 3-prong to 4-prong Parkworld 884968 Adapter (L5-30P Male to L14-30R) and a 20-ft 10 Ga.30 AMP extension cord doesn't get the job done safely. I'd appreciate any comments or insights from those more knowledgeable about or who have experience with this proposed installation. Thanks. Tom


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Others with more experience will almost certainly weigh in (fortunately). But if those circuits are all 110V, then that should be doable, safely. There are 110V transfer switches, though they're less-common than the 220V variety. I did not look up your specific part #'s, so I'm speaking a bit more generically.

Edit: the Reliance number you listed is for a 220V transfer switch, with a 4-prong inlet. I think something like this would be a better/safer solution, Reliance 306A1. It's meant for a 110V, 3-prong input, which is what your generator would provide. 

http://www.steadypower.com/products.php?product=Reliance-306A1-Indoor-Transfer-Switch-(30A%2d120V)


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Couple what you have suggested with a Reliance Controls Corporation PB30 30-Amp NEMA 3R Power Inlet Box and you should have a pretty good setup. It will work with a 120/240 generator as well as a 120 only generator and 3 prong to 4 prong adapter like you have.

That HF Predator 3500 will work fine as long as you remember a couple of things:
 You can only run 120 volt single breaker circuits. You can't power 240 volt dual ganged breaker circuits.
 Look at the starting watts vs running watts. You can only pull 25 amps continuous from the generator.


----------



## Tom Burgher (Aug 27, 2019)

Thank you. I appreciate your suggestion as it is a more direct and appropriate hook up than what I was thinking of. Tom


----------



## Tom Burgher (Aug 27, 2019)

Again, thank you. This Power Inlet box would eliminate the need for the adapter I thought I would need. Tom


----------

